# PRL'S sprint,verizon,alltel,Cricket,Telus modified costume



## oostah (Jul 29, 2011)

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT MAY HAPPEN TO YOUR PHONE!!!!

all this started from this tread

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=696073

I have prl's from different carriers. im going to keep the newest and old one's some times older prl's work better in some places.
thanks to Bierce22 for his hard work with this.

TO change prl you need a sense rom 2.1

Here is a Alltel rom that I have run thought the kitchen it works for the ##775#.

http://dev-host.org/s61ju0a2ae0w/All...ted-redone.zip

or you can use kyouko How to change your PRL while using CM7

here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1162091

Copy the PRL file to the root of your microSD card
Dial ##775# on the handset and enter the MSL code when prompted for password
Tap on Update PRL
If it read your microSD card correctly your PRL file should be listed in the bottom half of the screen to select
Select your PRL and click OK
Press the MENU button and tap on Commit Modifications (which will reboot the phone)

for prl's follow the link below

http://dev-host.org/users/oostah

I will be adding more.

a good link for sprint prl's

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=eabe2...770D8D15%21678

old prl's all carriers.
http://www.corolada.com/prl

old alltel
http://www.the-answe...t/prl/index.asp

this is what prl means
http://www.phonescoo...term.php?gid=11

be care full of roaming on sprint

Voice/Data Usage Limitation: Sprint reserves the right, without notice, to limit throughput speeds, and to deny, terminate, modify, disconnect or suspend service if off-network usage in a month exceeds: (1) voice: 800 min. or a majority of minutes; or (2) data: 300 megabytes or a majority of kilobytes. Prohibited network use rules apply. See in-store materials or sprint.com/termsandconditions for specific prohibited uses
__________________


----------

